# Learn freeBSD



## yogii (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all... i'm new here,

this is first time for me to try freebsd, but i dont understand what can i do first to make it be router machine, is there any tutorial??

Help me please..


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2010)

Always start with the Handbook.  If that doesn't help, ask a more specific question.


----------



## noz (Aug 16, 2010)

What wblock said.

Specifically, you'll want to check out chapters 30 (firewalls) and 31 (advanced networking).


----------



## yogii (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks very much to master wblock and noz. :e i will read manual first.

what about repository, whether there is a repository for freebsd?
i have seen gnome on freebsd, how to do that?

thx for answer it master.:e


----------



## Beastie (Aug 17, 2010)

yogii said:
			
		

> what about repository, whether there is a repository for freebsd?


By repository, I guess you mean the port repository where all the applications and their dependencies are listed, right? Here it is.



			
				yogii said:
			
		

> i have seen gnome on freebsd, how to do that?


Again the handbook will help you. Check chapter 5.
Do not forget you can install from source or from binary packages. You should be familiar with these methods.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2010)

yogii, The Handbook and relevant manuals are the way to go. Let's not make this a long meandering thread with ever more questions to which the answer invariably will be: see The Handbook ..


----------



## yogii (Aug 18, 2010)

:e thank you very much master Beastie and moderator DutchDaemon, this is first time for me using freebsd, there is several command not same like ubuntu. i must read more freebsd handbook. :e


----------



## mururoa (Aug 23, 2010)

This is -not- linux. Most of the ansvers a beginner (and more advanced users too) look for are in the FM; wich is called The Handbook in BSD. When you switch from linux to BSD you have to switch also the way you use to get informations on the OS  You will soon be surprised that the documentation comming with each release is up to date.


----------

